# Mystery tool. Can any CHEFS or BAKERS identify it?



## trilby (Jan 29, 2017)

It looks like a ravioli tool or a baking tool. Has a history of being covered with flour in my opinion. (the gritty sandy feel of the handle and star area) 

https://www.instagram.com/trilbyrouxt/

#mysterytool


----------



## jc57 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ma'amoul mold. Used for making Lebanese pastries.

http://www.hashems.com/store/kitchenware/wooden-date-maamoul-mold

http://thefoodblog.com.au/2010/04/maamoul-recipes-from-a-traditional-lebanese-easter.html


----------



## trilby (Jan 29, 2017)

Very cool. Thank you for that


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 30, 2017)

They are delicious BTW.


----------

